# DIY Coffee Juice Recipes



## WHITELABEL

I have a new coffee juice recipe that turned out pretty well so I though I'd share. If anyone else is working on something similar with NETs or otherwise and would like someone to collaborate with stick your recipes here!

All TFA flavours.

Cappuccino 8%
Vanilla Swirl 3%
Sweet Cream 2%
Caramel 1%

Mixed at 40/60 pgvg

I gave it a hot water bath and a week to steep and it's pretty tasty. It's quite rich though so not an ADV for me, but really nice as an after dinner dessert.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom

Nice share @Gambit 

Might have to look into this one. Did you use any EM/Smooth at all...or did they just blend together nicely by themselves?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

Tasted it fresh and it really wasn't good, thought I was going to have to toss it to be honest. After a week though it's really creamy and smooth. I was considering sticking in a bit of smooth initially, but I don't think it needs it now. it's pretty sweet with that bit of sweet cream and caramel. I'm going to try swapping out the sweet cream for malted milk and use a bit of sucralose to sweeten for less richness next. 

I'm not too sure about EM, I'm finding it mutes the flavours too much. Just started using a 10% sucralose solution that I think is working better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Gambit said:


> Tasted it fresh and it really wasn't good, thought I was going to have to toss it to be honest. After a week though it's really creamy and smooth. I was considering sticking in a bit of smooth initially, but I don't think it needs it now. it's pretty sweet with that bit of sweet cream and caramel. I'm going to try swapping out the sweet cream for malted milk and use a bit of sucralose to sweeten for less richness next.
> 
> I'm not too sure about EM, I'm finding it mutes the flavours too much. Just started using a 10% sucralose solution that I think is working better.



Thanks for this. I'm about to embark on some more mixed flavour DIY and have been wondering about using EM/Smooth. But really I suspect that they should be added after the fact for tweaks rather than up front (unless of course you have a recipe). 

And of course steeping is much more important when combining various flavours...makes testing a bit more challenging since what tastes crap at first can become quite magical with proper steeping.

Still haven't found a coffee juice that I really like so I'm thinking DIY might be a good place to do that - very nice thread and I will add if I discover anything on my journey

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Thank you very much!

I will hopefully be able to share a recipe or two. My strawberry custard came out semi-decent, but I'm not a huge fan of the 'custard' I used (not TFA or Capella).

So I'm going to look for a better custard, hopefully Skyblue will get in. 

I also need to tweak the flavour percentages... And if it's good, I'll post it.


----------



## WHITELABEL

free3dom said:


> Thanks for this. I'm about to embark on some more mixed flavour DIY and have been wondering about using EM/Smooth. But really I suspect that they should be added after the fact for tweaks rather than up front (unless of course you have a recipe).
> 
> And of course steeping is much more important when combining various flavours...makes testing a bit more challenging since what tastes crap at first can become quite magical with proper steeping.
> 
> Still haven't found a coffee juice that I really like so I'm thinking DIY might be a good place to do that - very nice thread and I will add if I discover anything on my journey



Yep, totally agree. If it doesn't taste great at first it goes to the back of the drawer for another week, rinse repeat. I only just got smooth last week so just started experimenting with it. I know a lot of people use it for tobacco NETs, so that was the main reason I picked it up.

That would be awesome, looking forward to seeing your findings. I think the TFA cappuccino from skyblue is a winner though, really nice rich coffee flavour with no burnt taste.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I will hopefully be able to share a recipe or two. My strawberry custard came out semi-decent, but I'm not a huge fan of the 'custard' I used (not TFA or Capella).
> 
> So I'm going to look for a better custard, hopefully Skyblue will get in.
> 
> I also need to tweak the flavour percentages... And if it's good, I'll post it.



I'm loving the custards, I've got quite a few that I'm experimenting with at the moment. Was it the eciggies/ vapour mountain one? It's pretty good, but I think the best one is the capella, most authentic vanilla custard to my taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gambit said:


> I'm loving the custards, I've got quite a few that I'm experimenting with at the moment. Was it the eciggies/ vapour mountain one? It's pretty good, but I think the best one is the capella, most authentic vanilla custard to my taste.



Eccigies one - it's nice, but I'm not amazed by it alone.


----------



## WHITELABEL

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Eccigies one - it's nice, but I'm not amazed by it alone.


I made this with the eciggies one that turned out alright:

All TFA except custard from eciggies:

Custard 8%
Dulce de Leche 2.5%
French Vanilla 1%
Ethyl Maltol 0.5%

Mixed at 40/60 PGVG

Needs at least a week to steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

http://valleyvapour.co.za/ has capella vanilla custard and also sweet strawberry which is frikkin delicious. Swap the eciggies one with the capella one and you have my custard ADV. Only problem is they're more expensive and they have the worst packaging. Their little plastic bottles leak all over the place if you shake them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Gambit said:


> I made this with the eciggies one that turned out alright:
> 
> All TFA except custard from eciggies:
> 
> Custard 8%
> Dulce de Leche 2.5%
> French Vanilla 1%
> Ethyl Maltol 0.5%
> 
> Mixed at 40/60 PGVG
> 
> Needs at least a week to steep.



I was thinking along that recipe.
Just didn't think to add Maltol.

Thank you, that's next on my list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrenessaM

Gambit said:


> I have a new coffee juice recipe that turned out pretty well so I though I'd share. If anyone else is working on something similar with NETs or otherwise and would like someone to collaborate with stick your recipes here!
> 
> All TFA flavours.
> 
> Cappuccino 8%
> Vanilla Swirl 3%
> Sweet Cream 2%
> Caramel 1%
> 
> Mixed at 40/60 pgvg
> 
> I gave it a hot water bath and a week to steep and it's pretty tasty. It's quite rich though so not an ADV for me, but really nice as an after dinner dessert.




That sounds like my kinda flavor! thanks for the share, will def put it on my try list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Gambit said:


> http://valleyvapour.co.za/ has capella vanilla custard and also sweet strawberry which is frikkin delicious. Swap the eciggies one with the capella one and you have my custard ADV. Only problem is they're more expensive and they have the worst packaging. Their little plastic bottles leak all over the place if you shake them.


FYI. SkyBlue has just added TFA Vanilla Custard to their range

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

BumbleBee said:


> FYI. SkyBlue has just added TFA Vanilla Custard to their range



Doh... I was just there today for other DIY goodies.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Doh... I was just there today for other DIY goodies.


I got my DIY kit yesterday, would really have liked some of that custard for a cheesecake recipe I want to try 

Oh well there's always next time

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

BumbleBee said:


> FYI. SkyBlue has just added TFA Vanilla Custard to their range


Awesome news! I'll definitely be grabbing some of that with my next order. Have you guys found anywhere to get lorann flavours? I really want to get hold of some of their banana cream.


----------



## BumbleBee

Gambit said:


> Awesome news! I'll definitely be grabbing some of that with my next order. Have you guys found anywhere to get lorann flavours? I really want to get hold of some of their banana cream.


I don't think there is a local source

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Gambit said:


> I have a new coffee juice recipe that turned out pretty well so I though I'd share. If anyone else is working on something similar with NETs or otherwise and would like someone to collaborate with stick your recipes here!
> 
> All TFA flavours.
> 
> Cappuccino 8%
> Vanilla Swirl 3%
> Sweet Cream 2%
> Caramel 1%
> 
> Mixed at 40/60 pgvg
> 
> I gave it a hot water bath and a week to steep and it's pretty tasty. It's quite rich though so not an ADV for me, but really nice as an after dinner dessert.




Lovely thread @Gambit 
I am watching it with interest and still hunting for more good coffee vapes
I have not tried full blown DIY yet, but i think this thread may just give me the nudge I need


----------



## WHITELABEL

Thanks Admins!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Here's a sweet creamy cappuccino I've been playing with, would love to hear what you folks think of it. 

Bavarian Cream (TFA) 3%
Cappuccino (CAP) 8%
French Vanilla (TFA) 4%
Sweet Cream (TFA) 3%
EM10 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL

BumbleBee said:


> Here's a sweet creamy cappuccino I've been playing with, would love to hear what you folks think of it.
> 
> Bavarian Cream (TFA) 3%
> Cappuccino (CAP) 8%
> French Vanilla (TFA) 4%
> Sweet Cream (TFA) 3%
> EM10 1%


Looks great i'll add it to my to do list. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

As nice as that sounds, I'm really not a fan of milk in coffee in reality.

I wouldn't mind a few toots of that though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

r0gue z0mbie said:


> As nice as that sounds, I'm really not a fan of milk in coffee in reality.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a few toots of that though


I'm on the other side of that coin, I simply cannot do black coffee. I usually drink dark roast filter coffee, way too strong, with one sugar and a dash of full cream milk.

This recipe isn't very heavy on the coffee and definitely sweeter than I drink my coffee but it's a nice guilt free break from reality

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

Thanks WhiteLabel and BumbleBee, I really like good coffee juice, both of these recipes are close to what I've been playing with here on my own before I ran into your forum....So I'm going to give both a try tonight. And yeah, I did find that my own needed about a week of steeping before it tasted smooth. I used Stevia liquid for the sweetener, I like it and it doesn't seem to mute flavors like EM can....I used 2 drops per 10ml or 6 drops per 30ml....gives me a light sweet taste without being too gaggy.


----------



## BumbleBee

CosmicGopher said:


> Thanks WhiteLabel and BumbleBee, I really like good coffee juice, both of these recipes are close to what I've been playing with here on my own before I ran into your forum....So I'm going to give both a try tonight. And yeah, I did find that my own needed about a week of steeping before it tasted smooth. I used Stevia liquid for the sweetener, I like it and it doesn't seem to mute flavors like EM can....I used 2 drops per 10ml or 6 drops per 30ml....gives me a light sweet taste without being too gaggy.


Thanks for the reminder, I've totally forgotten about this recipe. Looking at it again I'd just leave the EM out completely, I don't use sweetener in my coffee anymore. I can't touch Stevia, I get a really nasty bitter aftertaste from it. Let us know how it turns out once you've mixed it up


----------



## CosmicGopher

Yep, I sure will, no prob.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Spydro

free3dom said:


> Still haven't found a coffee juice that I really like so I'm thinking DIY might be a good place to do that - very nice thread and I will add if I discover anything on my journey



Can relate, premade coffee joose didn't work for me either. I have always drank a lot of coffee, 24/7 more often than not (probably why I seldom sleep). I drink it hot and black, no sugary or creamy anything added. Frilly, overly sweet and creamy coffee drinks are not my thing, what more premades are than not. So I embarked on extracting my own flavors from the same coffee beans that I drink (most I import from Hawaii and Costa Rica). These are what coffee should vape like to me, so I never looked back. I was enjoying my Peaberry Kona Kick vape this morning, have a Coconut Coffee in one of my mods right now (I also extract my own coconut so it is not overly sweet).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CosmicGopher

That sounds really interesting Spydro...I imagine you'd really get an authentic coffee taste that way. I imagine that would involve soaking ground up beans in pg for a length of time, then filtering the bean out? Then you have an extract? Does the flavor stay the same in a glass bottle, or does it change over time...what I mean is, is the extract stable or have a short shelf life? Really curious about this. Tnx.


----------



## Spydro

It's not quite that simple @CosmicGopher, but almost. 

What I do... for 25-30mls of extract, approximately 1 tablespoon of freshly ground beans are mixed in a 50ml Pyrex glass beaker with 30-35mls of either PG or VG depending on what is wanted for the extract base to be. How much coffee depends on the roast of the beans and how strong you want your extract to be. So that's kind of a gray area you have to T&E yourself. Once mixed, the beaker goes in a shallow pan of simmering water up to about the level of the mix inside for about 20 minutes. I don't let it boil, just simmer. When done all that's left is straining the PG or VG through a regular coffee filter to get your fresh extract. I use a 100ml Pyres beaker and a funnel with the filter folded into a cone in the funnel. Without vacuum PG takes about 1 to 1.5 hours to gravity filter, VG longer. You can taste test the extract at 100% strength in a dripper when filtered to see if it's what you wanted. How strong you mix it is also to taste depending on the extract. I like my coffee strong, so also my coffee vapes strong. So I start at 25% extract in a mix and go from there. It's so fast and easy and cheap that I don't bother to make it up in larger quantities. So when I mix to vape it is always fresh and takes little to no aging if thoroughly mixed with PG/VG. If you put other flavor additives in it then you will want to age the mix. I'd use my UC to age that would take almost no time at all either to be vaping. For storage, all of my NEF's, NET's, PG, VG, Nic and mixed liquids are kept in glass bottles in cold storage. I fill 30ml 14ga needle bottles from them to fill my vaping gear with. Between the cold storage and a 30-35ml per day vaping usage joose in even 120ml bottles doesn't last long enough to go bad around here even if left out. My bigger supplies are in 250ml, 500ml and 1 liter bottles, and I have several thousand ml's on hand. HTH

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## CosmicGopher

Spydro, Thank You for explaining what you do, and I am going to give it a try, exactly the way you'd written. Really appreciate the excellent tips. I've been wanting to do something like this for awhile. And I do have some excellent Sumatra bean just sitting here. Naturally extracted coffee juice sounds excellent! When I drink coffee I usually have it really strong with cream, no sugar. It'll be great to have that aroma in a juice. Really cool to read how someone has made the extract and to find out it's so do-able...and I'll bet there are others here who might give it a try. Thanks man for your most excellent advice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spydro

No problem. A little experimentation will go a long ways with this. I doubt anyone would get a bad first try though it's so simple.


----------



## rogue zombie

Yes thank you very much @Spydro
Ive been very curious about naturally extracting stuff, and it certainly helps having some sort of measurements as a starting point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

